# Healthy Option For Crisps



## InfoSeeker (2 Mar 2007)

Am a lover of all types of crisps and was wondering if any other 'crisp lovers' out there have found low fat options.

Also any ideas on alternative options for snacking that are more healthy than fattening crisps.....ie somewhere between fatty crisps and fruit


----------



## liteweight (2 Mar 2007)

Tayto Honest(?)are lower fat although the OH says there's just less in the packet!! Popcorn, without butter is also a lower fat option.


----------



## Berni (2 Mar 2007)

The new Walkers Baked are very nice, and very low fat


----------



## ninsaga (2 Mar 2007)

Berni said:


> The new Walkers Baked are very nice, and very low fat




..huh... there's alway's one isn't there


----------



## r2d2 (5 Mar 2007)

InfoSeeker said:


> Am a lover of all types of crisps and was wondering if any other 'crisp lovers' out there have found low fat options.
> 
> Also any ideas on alternative options for snacking that are more healthy than fattening crisps.....ie somewhere between fatty crisps and fruit


 
Having just had my first Cholesterol test last week (6.14) and had to cut Tayto out of my diet I am really interested in the 'baked' crisps idea......Actually, and this refers to another recent thread....my final packet of Tayto Cheese & Onion resulted in a rogue Smokey Bacon as the very last and final crisp....There's a message for me in there somewhere !!


----------



## Welfarite (5 Mar 2007)

Is it just me or have Tayto lost some of their sparkle. Perhaps becuase of the take-over a while ago? The only solution is to stop eating crisps....looking for a low-fat crisp is like looking for the proverbial needle in the haystack ...popcorn is best alternative, but easy on the butter ...and the salt..


----------



## Cahir (5 Mar 2007)

Just eat and enjoy the crisps and do an extra 10 minutes exercise.  Crisps are way too nice to give up!


----------



## Trish2006 (5 Mar 2007)

Corn snacks tend to be lower in fat/calories than their potato counter parts.  Or maybe it's just lower per packet since you get more volume for weight.  But Tayto Snax (yes I know they are potato based), Rancheros, Skips etc.. would all be a better choice than full whack Tayto cheese and onion.


----------



## PM1234 (5 Mar 2007)

Take a parsnip and a carrot, cut into very very thin slices, put into an oven dish with a little oil and salt and bake until crisp (very crisp!).


----------



## bartbridge (7 Mar 2007)

King Lite crisps cheese and onion, yum! Every bit as nice as the original....


----------



## ClubMan (7 Mar 2007)

bartbridge said:


> King Lite crisps


50% less monarchs than normal ones?


----------



## Cahir (8 Mar 2007)

bartbridge said:


> King Lite crisps cheese and onion, yum! Every bit as nice as the original....



I had a packet of these yesterday and noticed that there was still over 8g of fat - hardly lite!


----------



## purpeller (8 Mar 2007)

Walkers Lite are great.  Not greasy or too dry and a lovely taste.  I always choose them over a "full fat" crisp now.  They have replace Tayto in my affections.


----------



## liteweight (8 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> 50% less monarchs than normal ones?



It's a dying breed!


----------



## liteweight (8 Mar 2007)

purpeller said:


> Walkers Lite are great.  Not greasy or too dry and a lovely taste.  I always choose them over a "full fat" crisp now.  They have replace Tayto in my affections.



Normally Walkers contain mono sodium glutamate, a flavour enhancer, which is very bad for you. Do the lite crisps contain it?


----------



## Queensheba (9 Mar 2007)

Hiya do u like salt and vinegar? Because if you do snack a jacks salt and vinegar flavour are lovely and really healthy..I had to give up crisps for medical reasons and I discovered these..Hope this helps!!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Mar 2007)

PM1234 said:


> Take a parsnip and a carrot, cut into very very thin slices, put into an oven dish with a little oil and salt and bake until crisp (very crisp!).


Sounds like a very interesting idea. The other suggestions for "healthy crisps" seem a bit oxymoronic to me to be honest. A bit like those specialised diet food ranges that include "diet" chocolate bars and "diet" biscuits etc.


----------



## ice (9 Mar 2007)

liteweight said:


> Normally Walkers contain mono sodium glutamate, a flavour enhancer, which is very bad for you. Do the lite crisps contain it?


 

The walkers baked ones also contain all these nasties.....I think its much better to have a bag of crisps (potatos and sunflower oil) on the odd occasion, even if they are higher in fat, than the light alternatives that have a host of other ingredients that are worse for you.

If you really want a bag of proper crisps then often the lower fat alternatives don't leave you with the feeling of saitey that the real ones do.


----------



## Welfarite (9 Mar 2007)

Has anyone ever tried to cook their own? What if you sliced a potato with a slicer, drizzled it with oil, sallted it and baked it in the oven?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Mar 2007)

More or less what was said earlier?


----------



## Vanilla (9 Mar 2007)

Sure it'd still be full of oil and salt then, surely?


----------



## gipimann (9 Mar 2007)

Slice the potatoes as Welfarite suggested, use the One-calorie spray (Fry Spraylite? Just can't remember the name) and bake them in the oven - crispy and no added fat!  Sprinkle with paprika for that extra bite!  Yum!


----------



## ClubMan (9 Mar 2007)

gipimann said:


> (Fry Spraylite? Just can't remember the name) and bake them in the oven - crispy and no added fat!


What's the _Fry _stuff if not some sort of fat?!


----------



## liteweight (9 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What's the _Fry _stuff if not some sort of fat?!



It's the worst kind of fat...saturated! If you spray some of this product onto a cold pan you'll see it dries solid by the next day. You might as well use dripping. Olive, sunflower or safflower are best.


----------

